# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Hanging out on beach in Mobay

## Rainorshine

Can anybody tell me a good place to eat drink and enjoy beach while waiting for a later flight....close to airport?  Prob be there 4-5 hours.

----------


## Bnewb

> Can anybody tell me a good place to eat drink and enjoy beach while waiting for a later flight....close to airport?  Prob be there 4-5 hours.


Doctors Cave beach is very nice...located on the hip strip close to the airport. They have changing rooms available.

----------

